# double antlered mule deer



## bassbuster065 (Apr 28, 2010)

i got a forward of this deer and there was another respectable buck next to him


----------



## skerr (Oct 25, 2008)

What the heck is on the side of his face? Is that a tumor or a weird kicker?


----------



## Big Country25 (Jun 23, 2008)

Thats what i was wondering. thats what it looks like.but i would love to have him in the crosshairs.


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

Looks like a drop tine to me. I have seen pics of others where the ends of the tines in velvet are real black and looks like it is almost diseased but it is normal.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

The amazing thing about this deer is HE's IN SOMEBODY's FRONT YARD and IN TOWN.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

it's a drop tine. I received about a 6-7 more pictures besides the one shown. he's a beast


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

there was a pic of him in a field and stream e-mail I think he's in colorado springs


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

That is one BEAUTIFUL Buck...Big Country25..You and a million others would like to see him in there crosshairs...What a trophy he would make...JIM....CL....


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Why do you think he is so big!!?? lol thats why he is in someones yard in town lol no one can take him....i tell u what though it would be a disgrace if someone takes him ilegally....such a beautiful muley


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I guess I am the skeptic here but that picture just suggests a Photoshop job to me. I can't make out what is going on on that deer's right side (our left in view). It looks to me like part of another deer's neck cropped out of the picture. I know someone mentioned a drop tine but I can see that in clear view. The part that doesn't look right is below that.


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

http://www.fieldandstream.com/photo...main-beams-spotted-colorado?cmpid=enews081910

article and more pictures of the deer from Colorado Springs


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Okay after looking at picture 3 it makes a bit more sense. It appears that he has some sort of tumor or something on his right side of his head and neck. That made the original picture look very suspicious.


----------

